# Pocketable fun shooters



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

View attachment 269224
View attachment 269226
. I like putting one of theses slingshots in the car just in case I meet someone who would like to try shooting some light ammo like BB's or 1/4 inch steel. The younger people really enjoy shooting BB's using either one of these shooters.
View attachment 269228
View attachment 269228
View attachment 269228
These can be found on Pocket Predators website????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Look like nice little shooters there Tag, nice thought as well


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

That is a great idea @Tag, to get more folks interested in slings.

Do you keep them banded up / ready to go ? I would think the heat or the cold would deteriorate the bands quicker, especially the summer heat. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am going to get me one of them.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I take the slingshots in my shop usually. It’s heated for the colder months, and insulated really well. Although I do tend to forget on occasion


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m sure Ghost will come up with some great ideas utilizing these shooters.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Those are nice. They look comfy in the hand. I got the boy shot from PP is real nice in the pocket too. Haven't even shot it yet. I have too many options right now. Hehehe


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Cool little shooters tag like em !


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I went out and bought one of those first time I saw them on the PP website - They are great little shooters. Nice idea to keep them on-hand for like-a-go's. Their size should make them accessible for almost anyone.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've gotta say, they do make really good little bb shooters...


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

They look great, and I am sure they are very comfortable! I wouldn't hesitate to shoot normal bands/ammo with this frame.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree Skropi, these frames are capable of handling numerous types of bands and tubes. I shoot 1632 and 1842 tubes with no problems.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Ok so they will accept band's too then? I have the boy shot which is pretty much the same fork design. I thought it was just for tubes but now a new door just opened.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

This is a great little frame, I got mine set up with duel blue theraband 12/1/2 inch long tapered for sending scorching fast 8mm because of the ring you can hold it with a lighter grip & it allows some recoil to be tamed making it so very fast bands can be used with no hand slap. Testing with a shorter bands 10 inchs produced hand slaps with my other frames but this frame it was minimal.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I modified mine, And I love it.. (new daily carry/camping)

I took the ties off the flat bands and did a ball bearing loop through the hole for thera band gold.

I have shot 3/8 and dollar store white marbles from this monster.

Very comfortable, and I love adore the multiple band/tube set up. Especially the compact-ability of it.

You are the most generous slinger Ive ever met. Thank you.

Could you supply 1 or two band sets and a few small ammo? Maybe with simple instructions ? I would love to donate Band/tube sets or what ever you need. Im right behind you in showing people this great simple life style / sport / hobby / addiction / savior / meditation tool / life skill.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

NSFC said:


> DSCF3200.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing! I am going to try the bearing mod, I was going to use nut bolt and washer attachment. But beautiful work on the scales.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm sure the next time we have a give away bands and ammo are always appreciated.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow, that palm swell takes a nice looking shooter to high end really quick. That's fantastic


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

NSFC said:


> DSCF3200.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET


----------



## Xring11 (Jun 27, 2020)

Wow! That frame looks like soooooooo much fun!

*Did this frame have a name? *

I did not find this on the PP website.

*Any idea of where I can find one? *

I'd love to get this!

It looks a lot like the Secret Agent that's currently available on the PP website, but the Secret Agent does not have a tubed version.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

It looks like it will be great fun.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome Talaman They are a lot of fun


----------



## MathisSlingshot (Jun 24, 2020)

Xring11 said:


> Wow! That frame looks like soooooooo much fun!
> *Did this frame have a name? *
> I did not find this on the PP website.
> *Any idea of where I can find one? *
> ...


You can also just build it by yourself


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

I love the 'secret agent' style frames they look great however I have yet to purchase one.


----------

